# Casio Spares



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

I need some gaskets (sealing rings) for my G-Shocks, I am replacing batteries and cleaning them up. I also have an old data-bank that I have just cleaned up and when I came to put it back together I have noticed that I have lost a little circlip that keeps the side pushers in place.









Anybody know a good source? PM me if need be.


----------



## Seamaster73 (Jun 25, 2006)

Parts & Accessories Sales

Casio Electronics Co Ltd

Operational Services Division

Unit 6, 1000 North Circular Road

London

NW2 7JD

Tel: 0208 208 9567

Fax: 0208 453 7910

www.casioextra.co.uk


----------



## Daveinspain (Feb 28, 2004)

What would you expect to pay a Casio agent for a battery change?


----------

